# Σονέτο 129 του Σαίξπηρ στην ελληνική



## Theseus (Mar 31, 2019)

Υπάρχει μετάφραση (ή μερικές μετάφρασεις) του παραπάνω σονέτου στα ελληνικά; Εάν ναι, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το ανεβάσει στη Λεξιλόγια για μένα; Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 31, 2019)

William Shakespeare, _Τα Σονέτα_, εισ.-μτφρ. Λένια Ζαφειροπούλου, δίγλωσση έκδοση, Gutenberg 2016




Ελπίζω να φαίνεται καλά, εάν όχι θα ξαναδοκιμάσω.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 31, 2019)

Θεγξ για τη βοήθεια, Άντον Γουν! Καλή είναι η εικόνα. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το ευανάγνωστο.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 31, 2019)

Ωραία, καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2019)

Ορίστε και το αγγλικό, που το πήρα από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα, η οποία φιλοξενεί και ερμηνευτικό σημείωμα:

*Sonnet 129*

The expense of spirit in a waste of shame 
Is lust in action; and till action, lust 
Is perjured, murderous, bloody, full of blame, 
Savage, extreme, rude, cruel, not to trust, 
Enjoy’d no sooner but despised straight, 
Past reason hunted, and no sooner had 
Past reason hated, as a swallow’d bait 
On purpose laid to make the taker mad; 
Mad in pursuit and in possession so; 
Had, having, and in quest to have, extreme; 
A bliss in proof, and proved, a very woe; 
Before, a joy proposed; behind, a dream. 
All this the world well knows; yet none knows well 
To shun the heaven that leads men to this hell.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2019)

Να και η (μονοτονισμένη) μετάφραση της Λένιας Ζαφειροπούλου (με δύο δικές της υποσημειώσεις):

*129*

Μόνο σπατάλη της σποράς σ’ ένα π-αιδοίο ντροπής
Είν’ η λαγνεία η έμπρακτη. Πριν διαπραχθεί, η λαγνεία
Είν’ άπιστη και φονική, ένοχη, αιμοσταγής,
Αναξιόπιστη, άγρια, σκληρή, μια ασυδοσία.
Αμέσως την περιφρονείς μόλις την απολαύσεις·
Παράλογα την κυνηγάς κι αφού την αποκτήσεις,
Παράλογα τηνε μισείς, σα δόλωμα να χάφτεις
Βαλμένο εκεί επίτηδες για να παραφρονήσεις.
Παράφρων η επιδίωξη κι ή κατοχή της ίδια·
Το να την είχες, να την έχεις, να την θέλεις, βία·
Χάρμα είν’ όταν τη γεύεσαι, αφού γευθείς, σκουπίδια·
Πριν, προσδοκώμενη χαρά· μετά, μια φαντασία.
Τα ξέρουν όλοι αυτά καλά· κανείς καλά δεν ξέρει 
Πώς να σωθεί πριν ο ουρανός στην κόλαση τον φέρει.


Στη μετάφρασή της η Λένια Ζαφειροπούλου προσθέτει δυο παρατηρήσεις:

(Για τον πρώτο στίχο)

Ο στίχος μπορεί να έχει εντελώς πνευματικό ή και ακραία σαρκικό νόημα, επειδή η λέξη _waste _ταυτίζεται ηχητικά με τη λέξη _waist _και επειδή _spirit _μπορεί να σημαίνει και «σπέρμα». [...] Έτσι ο στίχος 1 μπορεί να σημαίνει: α΄. Η λαγνεία, όταν τη διαπράττεις, σου σπαταλά τις ζωτικές σου δυνάμεις και σ’ αφήνει έρημο και γεμάτο ντροπή. β΄. Η έμπρακτη λαγνεία δεν είναι παρά η εκσπερμάτιση μέσα σ’ ένα αισχρό αιδοίο.

(Για τον τελευταίο στίχο)

_hell_: Το αιδοίο στην αργκό της εποχής. Με την ίδια έννοια συναντά κανείς τη λέξη _κόλαση _στη δέκατη ιστορία της τρίτης μέρας από το Δεκαήμερο του Βοκάκιου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2019)

Ορίστε και η παλιά μετάφραση από τον Βασίλη Ρώτα και τη Βούλα Δαμιανάκου:

*129*

Φρενών σπατάλη σ’ έρημο αίσχους είναι η πράξη 
της ηδονής κι είναι ως την πράξη η ηδονή 
ψεύτορκη, φόνισσα, αιμοβόρα να σπαράξει, 
άγρια, ασυγκράτητη, σκληρή, προδότρα, ωμή·

ώσπου να τη χαρείς κι ευτύς ούτε τη θες, 
ξέφρενα τη ζητάς και μόλις τηνε βρεις 
ξέφρενα τη μισείς σαν δόλωμα που το ’χαψες, 
επίτηδες βαλμένο για να τρελαθείς.

Τρέλα είν’ ο πόθος της και τρέλα ο χορτασμός 
πριν, κατά και μετά, το τέρμα απατηλό, 
η γέψη θεία ’ναι, η απόλαψη καημός, 
πριν τάξιμο χαράς, μετά ένα όνειρο.

Γνωστά είν’ αυτά, μόν’ ένα ο κόσμος αψηφά, 
ν’ αρνιέται θεά που σ’ τέτοιον άδη τους τραβά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2019)

Kαι βέβαια μιλάμε για το Σονέτο 129 του Σαίξπηρ, όχι για του Σαίξπηρ σονέτο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2019)

Το ξόδεμα του πνεύματος σε μια σπατάλη αισχρή
Είναι η πράξη της λαγνείας, και, ως την πράξη, η λαγνεία
Είναι επίορκη, φονική, αιματηρή, γεμάτη ενοχή,
Άγρια, φανατική, βίαιη, σκληρή, χωρίς πίστη καμία.
Μόλις τη χαίρεσαι, αμέσως νιώθεις αποστροφή,
Την κυνηγάς πέρα από κάθε λογική· μόλις την κατακτάς,
Τη μισείς πέρα από κάθε λογική σαν δόλωμα που έχεις καταπιεί
Επίτηδες βαλμένο να γίνεσαι τρελός μόλις το φας.
Στην επιδίωξη τρελός, το ίδιο και στην κατοχή,
Την είχες, την έχεις και την αναζητάς, φανατικά.
Απόλαυση η γεύση της, όταν τα γεύεσαι, η ίδια η συντριβή,
Πριν η προσδοκία της χαράς, ένα όνειρο μετά.

Όλα αυτά τα καλά τα ξέρει ο κόσμος, όμως κανείς καλά δεν ξέρει
Να αποφεύγει τον παράδεισο που στην κόλαση αυτή τον μεταφέρει.

Μετάφραση Χριστίνα Μπάμπου-Παγκουρέλη. Εκδόσεις Ανεμοδείκτης, 2005.


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2019)

ΥΠΟΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ

(να προστεθεί στο τέλος της ανάρτησης #7)

Στη μετάφρασή της η Λένια Ζαφειροπούλου προσθέτει δυο παρατηρήσεις:

(Για τον πρώτο στίχο)

Ο στίχος μπορεί να έχει εντελώς πνευματικό ή και ακραία σαρκικό νόημα, επειδή η λέξη _waste _ταυτίζεται ηχητικά με τη λέξη _waist _και επειδή _spirit _μπορεί να σημαίνει και «σπέρμα». [...] Έτσι ο στίχος 1 μπορεί να σημαίνει: α΄. Η λαγνεία, όταν τη διαπράττεις, σου σπαταλά τις ζωτικές σου δυνάμεις και σ’ αφήνει έρημο και γεμάτο ντροπή. β΄. Η έμπρακτη λαγνεία δεν είναι παρά η εκσπερμάτιση μέσα σ’ ένα αισχρό αιδοίο.

(Για τον τελευταίο στίχο)

_hell_: Το αιδοίο στην αργκό της εποχής. Με την ίδια έννοια συναντά κανείς τη λέξη _κόλαση _στη δέκατη ιστορία της τρίτης μέρας από το Δεκαήμερο του Βοκάκιου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ. Το πρόσθεσα (στο #6).


----------



## sarant (Apr 4, 2019)

Ας έχουμε και τη μέχρι στιγμής νεότερη μετάφραση, από το περσινό βιβλιαράκι των εκδόσεων Αντίποδες με επιλεγμένα σονέτα του Σέξπιρ μεταφρασμένα από τον Ερρίκο Σοφρά.

Σε μια ερημιά ντροπής ξοδεύοντας το πνεύμα:
Να της λαγνείας η πράξη· κι ώς να γίνει πράξη,
Ένοχη είναι, φόνισσα, διψά για αίμα,
Άγρια, αδυσώπητη, θέλει να υποτάξει.
Μόλις τη χαίρεσαι, αποστροφή θα γίνει·
Παράλογα την κυνηγάς· κι όταν την έχεις,
Παράλογα μισείς, σα δόλωμα εκείνη,
Επίτηδες, να τρελαθείς, να μην αντέχεις.
Τρελός σαν τη ζητάς, μα κι όταν σου ανήκει·
Δίνεσαι, δόθηκες, τη θες, πέρα απ’ τα όρια.
Γεύση γλυκιά· τη γεύτηκες; η καταδίκη.
Πριν, προσδοκία χαράς· μετά, όνειρα σκόρπια.

Τα ξέρουν όλοι αυτά, μα ούτε ένας δεν κοιτάει
Ν’ αφήσει τη χαρά στον Άδη που τον πάει.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 4, 2019)

Υπέροχες απαντήσεις απ' όλους! Χίλια ευχαριστώ επίσης για τη διόρθωση, Σάραντ. 
Ένα ρώτημα: τι σημαίνει το π σε ένα *π*-αιδοίο ντροπής; Δεν βρήκα την απάντηση πουθενά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2019)

Theseus said:


> Ένα ρώτημα: τι σημαίνει το π σε ένα *π*-αιδοίο ντροπής; Δεν βρήκα την απάντηση πουθενά.



That was Safiropoulou’s attempt at introducing some carnal element into the first line, by changing the spelling of πεδίο (for ‘expense’) and making sure that αιδοίο (i.e. pudenda) stands out. I’m afraid it misfires on a number of counts.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 5, 2019)

Συγγνώμη, ΣΒΕ. Η δίκη σου ήταν η διόρθωση του τίτλου του νήματος. 
Θεγξ, Νίκελ, για τη βοήθεια σου.


----------



## wanderer (Nov 30, 2020)

Επαναφέρω το θέμα και με τη σειρά μου παραθέτω μία ακόμα μετάφραση για να υπάρχει μαζί με τις υπόλοιπες εδώ. Το απόσπασμα είναι σε μετάφραση της Ελένης Γκαγκάτσιου.

Ξόδεμα πνεύματος σ' ωκεανό ντροπής
είναι της ηδονής η πράξη·
κι ως πράξη να γενεί, φόνισσα, επίορκη, αιμοχαρής, 
άπιστη, βίαιη, αγενής, πρόθυμη άνθρωπο να σπαράξει·
αλόγιστα την κυνηγάς κι όταν τη βρεις, 
παράλογα ευθύς αμέσως τη μισείς,
σα δόλωμα που χάφτεις στα τυφλά,
ριγμένο επίτηδες για να σου πάρει τα μυαλά·
η λαχτάρα της τρέλα, το ίδιο κι η απολαβή·
απ' την αρχή ως το τέλος άκρατη υπερβολή·
δείχνει ευτυχία, μα αποδεικνύεται πληγή·
τάζει χαρές στο πριν της, μετά τις ανακαλεί.

Γνωστά όλα αυτά στον κόσμο, μα οι άνθρωποι δεν νογάνε
ν' απαρνιούνται αγγέλους που στην κόλαση τους πάνε.


----------

